# Changing the Issue Date of a L1-A



## whizenhunt (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

I've recently been given my L1-A for one year in order to move to the US and set-up a new company division.

The L1-A visa start date was 17 August 2009 (yesterday). It now seems as though I will need to stay in the UK for at least another two months due to an increase in business in the UK company. 

My question is: Is it possible to get the start date (the issue date) of my visa moved forward a couple of months to give me more time in the US?

Thanks,

W


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

whizenhunt said:


> My question is: Is it possible to get the start date (the issue date) of my visa moved forward a couple of months to give me more time in the US?


No idea! But why don't you just renew it when it expires?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

whizenhunt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently been given my L1-A for one year in order to move to the US and set-up a new company division.
> 
> ...


Only by making a fresh application ... 

when dealing with Gods ..one must be subservient 
anyway ! you are an international company ... you put people onto the extra work ...
you must get the US business going and successful within a year 

Lots of L1 never get past the first year for just that reason


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Only by making a fresh application ...
> 
> when dealing with Gods ..one must be subservient
> anyway ! you are an international company ... you put people onto the extra work ...
> ...





But dont panic ..time starts on entry


----------

